
Why You Should Never Use a Supply and Demand Diagram for Labor Markets - rhizome
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/07/never-use-supply-demand-diagram-labor-markets.html
======
qubex
Economist here. I concur. Much woe is caused by applying supply and demand
reasoning to situations where other constraints are prevalent.

~~~
rhizome
It's always trotted out in threads involving "why CxOs are paid so much"
-slash- golden parachutes. I'd love to see something like this connected to a
specific issue like that.

IANAE, natch.

